# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  La nuclear en elprimer puesto de generación eléctrica

## Jonasino

> Última actualización: Martes, 23 Diciembre 2014 
> 
> La energía nuclear ha producido más de una quinta parte de la electricidad durante los 11 primeros meses del año, ocupando el primer puesto en generación eléctrica. Así se desprende de los datos publicados por Red Eléctrica de España (REE).
> 
> 
> A la nuclear, con el 22% de la producción de electricidad, le siguen la eólica (20,1%), el carbón (16,3%) y la hidráulica (15,6%). De enero a noviembre de 2014, el parque nuclear español ha generado 52.477 GWh, convirtiéndose así en el mayor contribuyente al sistema eléctrico peninsular. La nuclear se posiciona, un año más, como la fuente que más electricidad aporta, ofreciendo garantía y estabilidad de suministro ayudando, a su vez, a frenar el cambio climático.
> 
> Históricamente, los indicadores de funcionamiento de las centrales nucleares españolas -producción y tiempo de conexión a la red eléctrica- alcanzan anualmente valores por encima de los de la media mundial. Así, en los 11 primeros meses del año, el parque nuclear ha tenido un funcionamiento medio a plena potencia del 88,47% de las horas del periodo, según los cálculos de Foro Nuclear.
> 
> ...


Fuente:http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...cion-electrica

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los japoneses ya se van dando cuenta de los costes reales.

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/opinion/...wer#.VJq4q8OdE

 Saludos Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Y por eso reactivan las centrales que habian parado con el ac****e de Fukushima. Hoy por hoy la solución a la demanda energética es la que es. Mirar si no la curva de producción española hoy. Sin aire si no fuera por las nucleares y el carbón ya estaríamos hoy viendo el corcho en el desagüe de muchos pantanos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si lo que dice el artículo es que el precio de la nuclear es mucho más caro cuando les estaban vendiendo lo contrario. Pero en Japón mienten menos que aquí, y si mienten... ya sabes.

 El mix hoy es necesario, pero hay que potenciar poco a poco las energías renovables, no peligrosas y baratas.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo quitaría el carbón y el ciclo combinado cuanto antes, a base de más reactores nucleares, ni me lo pensaba vamos.

Nuevas centrales nucleares, reactores de III/III+ generación tipo EPR, ABWR, AP1000, etc... que puedan darle el relevo a las centrales actuales.

El mix: Una tercera parte, nuclear. El resto, seguir potenciando solar térmica, eólica terrestre y marina, e hidráulica reversible.

----------


## Jonasino

Me estas clonando el pensamiento. Lo malo es que con un viento tan caprichoso como el nuestro, abandonar el ciclo combinado por muy caro que sea sería suicida. Son las únicas que en pocos minutos pueden compensar carencias de viento, sol o agua. En cuanto a las nucleares totalmente de acuerdo contigo y encima sin CO2

----------


## Jonasino

"El mix hoy es necesario, pero hay que potenciar poco a poco las energías renovables, no peligrosas y baratas."
Que mas quisieramos todos Miguel, pero de momento no es viable. Un tema poco tratado es la energía geotermica que por la razón que sea en España está muy abandonada

----------


## No Registrado

> "El mix hoy es necesario, pero hay que potenciar poco a poco las energías renovables, no peligrosas y baratas."
> Que mas quisieramos todos Miguel, pero de momento no es viable. Un tema poco tratado es la energía geotermica que por la razón que sea en España está muy abandonada


La geotérmica no se usa más en España, a parte de por las razones "de peso" que todos conocemos, porque no es viable. Hacen falta dos componentes principales y fundamentales: Calor latente considerable y Agua, en el mismo sitio. Y eso en la Península no existe, Ni siquiera en Canarias, la zona más volcánicamente activa del país.

Estudiarse, se ha estudiado. Doy fe porque he tenido delante a profesores que lo han estudiado, pero no es económicamente viable. Ojalá fuésemos con Islandia, que la electricidad y la calefacción es prácticamente gratuita y casi 100% ecológica gracias a la energía geotérmica, pero no es así. Tenemos manantiales termales, sí, pero no generan calor suficiente para que sean energéticamente rentables.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Abandonar el ciclo combinado por muy caro que sea sería suicida.


Obviamente, no me refiero a un corte radial, sino a una disminución gradual.

Las que paralizaría, y mañana mismo, son las centrales de carbón. Nuestro carbón es malo, caro y difícil de extraer, e importarlo vale una pasta... por no nombrar la cantidad de CO2 que emite la combustión de combustibles fósiles, hoy en día eso es una aberración. Conforme fuesen entrando las nuevas centrales nucleares (a ser posible con más de 2 reactores), reducir las de ciclo combinado hasta dejar sólo dejar algunas como apoyo en momentos muy puntuales en los que sean necesarias y que su porcentaje dentro del mix total sea ínfimo en comparación con los demás sistemas.




> Un tema poco tratado es la energía geotermica que por la razón que sea en España está muy abandonada


Poco futuro le veo yo a la geotérmica en España, poco por no decir ninguno como bien dice el no registrado.

----------

